# حمل بسرعة كتاب اساسيات البناء وأعطيني رأيك



## حسن جليلاتي (9 أبريل 2007)

حمل بسرعة كتاب اساسيات البناء وأعطيني رأيك


----------



## مهندس فراس (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز
تحياتي..


----------



## sahm_elislam (9 أبريل 2007)

جزاء الله خيراً كثيراً


----------



## sahm_elislam (9 أبريل 2007)

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## ايهاب ابوخلود (14 أبريل 2007)

اتمنالك التوفيق

ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الكتاب



مع احترامي وتقديري...........(طباسي)


----------



## descovery_2000 (14 أبريل 2007)

مواضيعك رائعة
بتفوق ان شاء الله


----------



## زيدان26 (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكور مهندس حسن
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووور .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bluewhale (14 أبريل 2007)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................ 
......................... ....................مشكور .......................


----------



## مرير الشوق (15 أبريل 2007)

والله اكثر من روعه مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشكور


----------



## عبدالعزيز نادى (15 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shrek (15 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## اميرالرومانسية (15 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اميرالرومانسية (15 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Prof.Soliman (15 أبريل 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً ز وجزاكم الله خيرً.


----------



## ss_online1 (15 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء أخوك المهندس : سامح سمير 
دمياط


----------



## Dorid (16 أبريل 2007)

جاري التحميل و التجربة

بارك الله بك


----------



## الصاعق010 (16 أبريل 2007)

الكتاب يحتوي على معلومات مفيدة وجزاك الله كل خير على اضافتة الى مكتبة المنتدى


----------



## eng_adel (16 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر اخوي حسن

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلوى الطائي (16 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر مقدما" على الكتاب وجزاك الله عنا الف خير وننتظر المزيد مع التقدير


----------



## المهندس الوردي (16 أبريل 2007)

الف شكرررررررررررر واسال الله التوفيق للجميع

الورددددي


----------



## سالم فضل (16 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخى على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Mu7ammad (16 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## boulder_2006 (16 أبريل 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## gerryani (17 أبريل 2007)

جزاء الله خيراً


----------



## سيد طه محمد (3 مايو 2007)

ألأف شكر و تمنياتي بالتوفيق و النجاح دائما


----------



## abosalah1 (4 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إسلام سامي (4 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جنات الكوثر (4 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور على هذا الكتاب الرائع:31:


----------



## sawam (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وفقكم الله لنقل المعرفة وجزاكم خير جزاء


----------



## moustafa_prof (5 يوليو 2007)

الف شكررررررررر


----------



## كريم العاني (6 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (6 يوليو 2007)

رائع جدا وللمزيد


----------



## alhaythm (8 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (9 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمة الحياة (9 يوليو 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا ولكن لدى مشكلة الرابط لايعمل اطلب الافادة


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (9 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مزهر الفهداوي (9 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله بك موضوع جيد


----------



## mokh (9 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد بشرى (9 يوليو 2007)

كتاب متميز يدعم المهندسين المبتدئييييييييييييين 
لك كل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## en_maher (10 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى البدوي (10 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخ حسن اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## eng_ahmedgawish (10 يوليو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## eng_ahmedgawish (10 يوليو 2007)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ناهده (11 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور والله يوفقك ويعطيك ألف عافيه على ألكتاب


----------



## Saudi Pro (11 يوليو 2007)

thanks a lot


----------



## hany fraag (11 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير:85:


----------



## سالم خطاب (12 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا.......................


----------



## mayasali (12 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## the pump (12 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك


----------



## noble (12 يوليو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً و وجزاكم الله خيرً


----------



## مصطفى ابو شجاع (12 يوليو 2007)

اللة يخليك كنت محتاج الكتاب ضروري جدا ا اشكرك جدا او نطلب منك المزيد من لابداعات


----------



## mousad1210 (12 يوليو 2007)

ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الكتاب
شكراً جزيلاً ز وجزاكم الله خيرً


----------



## محمد الجفري (15 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجوهي (16 يوليو 2007)

كتاب قيم ومشكور


----------



## عمروعرفات (16 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس اثير (16 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سلام العالم (16 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ووفقنا جميعاً إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
أخيكم سلام العالم

يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## سالم خطاب (17 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-ali26 (19 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك:14:


----------



## صبرى محمود (19 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ميثم العنزي (19 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا على هل التعاون الفريد من نوعة


----------



## عطور ليبيا (19 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا حاقراه واقولك راى ..........قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (19 يوليو 2007)

كتاب شيق 
كتاب مهم
كتاب مفيد
كتاب يصف واحدة من امهات الصنائع
اتعلم ما هي امهات الصنائع
كل الصنائع يمكن الاستغناء عنها 
الا الامهات و صناعة البناء من الامهات
اخي العزيز 
زادك الله من بحر علمه


----------



## أسماء1986 (20 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف العراقي (20 يوليو 2007)

شكرا.... الك


----------



## فراس الوحيلي (26 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الرائع...


----------



## ابراهيم الصبري (26 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله الف الف خير وسدد على الخيرخطاكم


----------



## سامر الحسن (26 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس عمران (9 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## romah (14 أغسطس 2007)

جهد مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (14 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك الأمة


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (14 أغسطس 2007)

الموضوع اكتر من ممتاز و مرجع يحتاجه الجميع


----------



## Mohamed Ghalwash (14 أغسطس 2007)

:14: :14: :14: مشكوررر


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (14 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووور .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (14 أغسطس 2007)

كتاب جميل ؤمفيد


----------



## العلم والايمان (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مذكور فى كتابكم الكريم ص59 الاتى:
ان من انواع الاسمنت اسمن (سى ووتر) المقاوم لمياه البحر وهو مرشح للاستخدام فى جميع المشاريع المائيه مثل ارصفه الموانئ وحواجز الامواج والقنوات البحريه وهذا كلام خاطئ تماما لان اسم الاسمنت سى ووتر فقط ولكنه غير مقاوم لمياه البحر ولكنه الاسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات هو الذى يصلح والله اعلم ارجوا تحرى الدقه


----------



## jamaika3003 (15 أغسطس 2007)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور ......................


----------



## Mohammad.Tafech (16 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## عامرمحمد (29 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك مشكور


----------



## راسم النعيمي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

تم التحميل بسهوله والكتاب مفيد لاغراض التدريب والتعليم جزاك الله خيرا والسلام عليكم


----------



## MOTAZ73 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لجهودك


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (30 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير:28:


----------



## ساهر1979 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمود شهاب (30 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mh702 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abd83 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليم
مشكوررررررررر


----------



## marwanader76 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ربنا يخليك يارب


----------



## hardyheart (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جريلاً


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور عالكتاب


----------



## بلوتوث2 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## mhany80 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## yasernagy2010 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً ز وجزاكم الله خيرً


----------



## عاشقة الحرية (4 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك..........مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## omaryehia (6 نوفمبر 2007)

thank u -good job


----------



## EMAD EL*ROKH (6 نوفمبر 2007)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................ 
......................... ....................مشكور .......................
​


----------



## عبد الفتاح الصغير (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على هدا الكتاب القيم


----------



## المهندس؟؟؟2007 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kawahalabja (7 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على جهدك الكتاب مفيد للمهندسين المدنيين استفدت منها شكرا


----------



## مولودي (30 أغسطس 2008)

merciiiiiii


----------



## راسم النعيمي (30 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو اركان (30 أغسطس 2008)

جارى التحميل

وان شا ءالله نستفيد من علمك وخبرتك

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مولودي (30 أغسطس 2008)

merci mais ila ca marche pas


----------



## مولودي (30 أغسطس 2008)

يأخي الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مولودي (30 أغسطس 2008)

أريد تحميل هدا الكتاب ولم يقوم بالعمل


----------



## صحيح ج (30 أغسطس 2008)

Merci beaucoup Ellah Yahfdhak wa ramadhan karim


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا مع مزيد من العطاء.


----------



## تامر فرغلي (30 أغسطس 2008)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس و خير عمل نشر العلم الذي يصلنا فجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (30 أغسطس 2008)

مواضيعك رائعة
بتفوق ان شاء الله


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا كتاب حلو والى المزيد من العطاء.


----------



## اياد العبودي (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fihonil (30 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد العزيز زباري (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ......


----------



## احمدعباس79 (31 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على الكتاب وبارك الله فيك


----------

